# Does anyone have much older parents?



## Joby1

Hi there, 

I'm 29 and my parents were 48 when they had me. They are now 77. My siblings are all nearly 50 and I was an auntie at the age of 4. 

Just wondering if any one else has older parents and how it has affected you socially and psychologically? 

Growing up was fine for me and I had a lot of love and attention (I have 4 much older brothers and sisters so in a way, it was like having 6 parents). Although, as I have got older, I'm starting to realise the psychological effects having older parents can have on a child. For example, always worrying about the health of your parents and that they might die. 

What are your experiences? How old were your parents when they had you? If they were over 35, how would you say it has affected you in your adult life? 

Would be great to hear from you. :yes:yes

Cheers


----------



## copper

My mother parent's were 45 when they had her. So all her relatives were a lot older. I guess it made her a better geriatric nurse because of it. She can relate real well to the elderly since she had been around them since she was a kid. Also, my mother had to grow up fast due to her dad died before starting her senior year in high school and then her mother died 4 years later. I know both her parents were in a nursing home the summer before she was a senior and she ended up getting a summer job as an insurance clerk that was close to the Nursing home they were in. Her mother ended going blind from complications of diabetes and had to be around to help her mother a lot. She even had to operate the voting machine for her mother. They weren't going to let my mother do this since she wasn't 21 yet. Back then you had to be 21 to vote. My mom went across the street to the courthouse to find out if this was legal and it was. They guy at the precinct offered to go in the booth with her mom, but he was a Republican and mom had concerns that he would try to cheat.


----------



## max87

My father was 44 and my mom was 36 when they had me. 
I am 24 and my dad is 68. My mom is about to be 60. I do feel they are rather "old parents".


----------



## chocolatechipbear

My parents were 40 when they had me. I was an accident and the youngest of 4 (but we're all about 2 years apart), so that in itself I think has affected me psychologically. Of couse the way they explained it is that they didn't want me at first but now they're so glad they did and can't imagine life without me. I figured it out and sometimes when I was upset with them I'd think about that and it made me feel unwanted and depressed. 

Anyway I'm only 19 now but they are nearing 60 and that does just seem so damn old to me! My dad's dad just died at 82 but he had a form of dementia for several years prior. I'm scared my parents won't even make it that long. I know my dad already has high blood pressure and my mom is overweight. I often think about what would happen if one of them died in their sleep from a heart attack or stroke or just dying in general. I wouldn't know how to cope with it. I'm afraid I'd become suicidal because I feel they are the only steady thing in my life, something I can always count on. If 75 is the average lifespan I just think 15 is such a short time. I'll only be about 35. I want my kids to be old enough to know and have a relationship with my parents. 

I will say this. I think having parents a little bit older has its advantages. They have more life experience and have their **** together. My sister (7 years older) remembers when my mom was making very little money during her residency as a doctor. So I've always had a comfortable life. It's also nice being the youngest because my parents are more lenient now after raising 3 kids before me. My best friend's mom had him at 19 and I can see how the relationship differs. I think its kind of ****ed up, but maybe it's just them. They argue all the damn time and call each other names so I'm just like WTF!? I don't understand their relationship but my friend says he's glad he has his mom and loves her more than anything. But my parents would never EVER insult me. I greatly appreciate their maturity and I can see how much more mature it has made me compared to my peers. So all in all I'm happy with them  But shhh don't tell them I said that


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

My Dad is 62.
And my Mum is 53.

I usually had the oldest parent's within my friend circle.


----------



## fonz

Both 60 - I guess they're pretty old. 2 of my grandparents died in their 60s,so I hope the same doesn't happen with my parents...


----------



## senrab

this is an interesting thread. My mom was almost 42 and my dad was 40 when they adopted me. Unfortunately, my dad died in 2002 at the age of 61. But it was not of "old age" or a heart attack. My mom is now 71. It's funny, I really didn't think of my parents as old when they were 60, and I don't think my mom is old now. One day a while ago, my sister and I were having a lazy afternoon..."Ohhh we're so tired...." and my mom came sailing in and said "you know, I'm 62 years old and I can RUN CIRCLES around you kids!" :teeth

As far as anything being "different" about being raised by older parents, I can only think of two things - 1) they grew up in the 50s with the era of Elvis, teenyboppers, 50's style dancing while my friends' parents were baby boomer hippies; and 2) my parents seemed to be a little more obsessed with us not telling people at school how old they were. They said people instantly think of you differently if they find out that you're "older", even if they like you. I'm not sure what to think about that.

As a caveat - my birth parents were older as well. I thought I was just the product of two teenagers who made an oops. Nope. My birth mother was 38 when she had me, and my birth father is now 76 & living in a nursing home.


----------



## senrab

Daniel89 said:


> I usually had the oldest parent's within my friend circle.


me too. I have a friend whose mom had her at 19 :-/ LOL my mom could be our grandma


----------



## amymichelle

*.*

I am 16 my mother is 57 and my dad is 60, I'm so scared of them dying, my father had two heart attacks in Feb and smokes.. my parents are my best friends and it time is something I wont be able to get enough of. I have a neice that is 6 months older than me!


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

I'm 19, my father is 60 and my mother is 55 next weekend. They both have some health issues, which scares me sometimes. I have the oldest parents in my group of friends. My best friend's mother is 33.


----------



## MindOverMood

Both parents were born in 1942 and I was born in 1988:blank You do the math Oh and I'm also the youngest of 8 just in case you thought my parents waited that long to have a child:lol


----------



## sansd

I think my dad was 40ish and my mom 37-38ish when I was born.

They're about as old as my grandmother was when I was a kid, and she probably won't be around much longer. It's weird to think that what I've seen of my own life, my ex's life (he was 27 when I met him and will be 38 in February), my parents' life, and my grandmother's life spans a full (longish) lifespan, and that's all there is.


----------



## komorikun

I would be slightly suspicious that one of your older sisters isn't your real mom. Getting pregnant after age 45 is pretty rare.


----------



## forbidden

My parents are 71 and 61 and im 27 now...i didnt grow up with my father...for the most part the age of my parents didnt really affect me growing up...it was their actions that did the damage..


----------



## sprinter

I think my mom was almost 42 and my dad was 47 when I was born. Mom lived to be 70 and dad lived to age 89. I don't think their age had much affect on me developing SAD. Didn't really start to worry about their health until after I had developed SAD.


----------



## xxLambyxx

I'm 19 next month and my dad is 63 and my mum is 54 I think?

My brother is 29 in February too

It kinda bothers me when kids in my class say they're parents are really old when they're like 40-50 years old -_-


----------



## TheWeeknd

yea I'm 20 and my dad is turning 62 soon, and my mom will be 56. My older sis just turned 29. Big generation gap..


----------



## gusstaf

My dad is 61 and my mom is 57, so I suppose they might be considered 'older parents.' But that is actually pretty normal among my friends. A lot of the moms are professionals and decided to wait until they were established in their careers before having kids. And that's probably what I'll do as well.


----------



## Syndacus

I'm 27, my mom is 71 and my real dad is 50 something. My mom didn't mellow out until about 5 years ago. But then she's crazier than before and a nut job.


----------



## Josh90

I'm 21

My dad is 71...
My mum is normal age, she is 55


----------



## BlazingLazer

My dad was 40 when I was born. He's 67 now and it seems kinda weird to believe it. I don't really have any issue with it. I'd rather have that than my father being 18 when I was born (or even anywhere in his 20s, like most people).


----------



## wannabesomebody

Joby1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm 29 and my parents were 48 when they had me. They are now 77. My siblings are all nearly 50 and I was an auntie at the age of 4.
> 
> Just wondering if any one else has older parents and how it has affected you socially and psychologically?
> 
> Growing up was fine for me and I had a lot of love and attention (I have 4 much older brothers and sisters so in a way, it was like having 6 parents). Although, as I have got older, I'm starting to realise the psychological effects having older parents can have on a child. For example, always worrying about the health of your parents and that they might die.
> 
> What are your experiences? How old were your parents when they had you? If they were over 35, how would you say it has affected you in your adult life?
> 
> Would be great to hear from you. :yes:yes
> 
> Cheers


My parents had me at 48 too! Or well, my mom was 48 and my dad was 50... which is even worse. :blank 
I had no problems with it when I was little, I thought it was normal, but as I'm getting older it's really making me feel bad and it's just getting more and more embarrassing... they're the age of my friends' grandparents. One example is one of my friends (who turns 19 this year), he has a mother who's 37 and a grandmother who's 56... and meanwhile my mom will be 65 this year. It's not normal. I think people should think twice about having children at that age, sure it's a blessing and it's rare that it happens and all that, but they should consider the child's feelings as well... and ofc I'm worried that they will die. Especially since I have no one else. :|


----------



## gusstaf

wannabesomebody said:


> My parents had me at 48 too! Or well, my mom was 48 and my dad was 50... which is even worse. :blank
> I had no problems with it when I was little, I thought it was normal, but as I'm getting older it's really making me feel bad and it's just getting more and more embarrassing... they're the age of my friends' grandparents. One example is one of my friends (who turns 19 this year), he has a mother who's 37 and a grandmother who's 56... and meanwhile my mom will be 65 this year. It's not normal. I think people should think twice about having children at that age, sure it's a blessing and it's rare that it happens and all that, but they should consider the child's feelings as well... and ofc I'm worried that they will die. Especially since I have no one else. :|


For all you know, your friend might be just as embarrassed as you are. If he's 19 and his mom is 37, that means she had him when she was only 18. My friend gets super embarrassed about her mom being young, because her guy friends are always talking about how hot the mom is.


----------



## caflme

I'm 46 and my mom is dead (at 76) and my dad is now turning 91 this year. She was 43 when I was born and he was 45. I'm the youngest of 6 and was an oops.


----------



## mreynolds102787

My mom is... 64 going to be 65 next month. And my dad is 48.


----------



## wannabesomebody

gustafsg said:


> For all you know, your friend might be just as embarrassed as you are. If he's 19 and his mom is 37, that means she had him when she was only 18. My friend gets super embarrassed about her mom being young, because her guy friends are always talking about how hot the mom is.


 Yeah, it's pretty crazy to think that when his mom was his age she already had a 1-year old son... I've never actually met his mom though so I can't say if she's "hot" or not, but he's spoken openly about her age etc and he doesn't seem to have any problems with it. I don't know though, he could just be hiding it, but I'm pretty sure that I personally would be much less embarrassed if my mom was 35 rather than 65...


----------



## offbyone

I'm 25, my dad would have been 67, my mom is about to turn 65.


----------



## Nathan Talli

My Dad was 32 and my Mom was 36 when I was born, and I thought that was pretty old. Everyone else I knew growing up it was more like their parents were 20 years older than them.


----------



## Nightlight

My parents were both around 40 when they had me.


----------



## maria55

Im 24. My mom was 39 and my dad was 53 when i was born. 
My parents are really .. how to say like grandparents to me. I mean it is so hard to relate to them. My dad is 77 now and really, like a complete grandpa to me. My parents had a really bad divorce and so all my contact with dad was lost when i was 2. now, taking up contact with him has been really really hard + the huge generation gap.. I mean, i would like him to see his grandchildren etc but i just do not for how long he will be around. i do not even know whether i will see him alive again. he lives very far from me and i just do not have the financial means to go to see him. a really sad story 
i mean, there are older folks with whom you do not seem to feel that generation gap THAT much but with my dad..

i was not lucky with parents i guess..


----------



## lightsout

I had old _grandparents_ because my folks both had old parents. When they were around, they were almost old enough to be the parents of my friends' grandparents.


----------



## PadrePals

I was the child of older parents both of whom are now deceased. I found it incredibly difficult to deal with this growing up. I was always embarrassed of my parents' age. I rarely if ever invited new friends over my house. The only kids I played with in my home were the ones who I was used to. Needless to say this wreaked havoc on my social interaction as it left me feeling terribly inadequate and ashamed. I never dated because of my own self-worth and I was afraid that they would have to meet my parents. It was an extremely difficult thing to deal with. Even to this day I can't tell people the age of my older siblings. I do my best to avoid the subject. I'm 51 years old and still embarrassed!!! Go figure&#8230;LOL...Don't get me wrong. I loved my parents. But, boy, was it a mess growing up in that situation. I still can get choked up about it. Not good...


----------



## Fozle

I'm 18 and they are both in their 60's. -_-


----------



## Stickman13

I have very old parents. It is like only having grandparents. I don't understand why they had me. They don't understand a lot of the modern world and I was always too embarrassed to bring friends around.


----------



## midnight1

I am 18, my dad is 72 and my mum is 58. It was very hard for me growing up, especially since I never brought friends rounds or felt comfortable have a boyfriend because of them meeting my dad, my mum I was not so worried about. I felt like I was different and didn't even tell my best friend to whom I tell everything. I felt very insecure and worried about anyone meeting my dad because they often mistook him for my granddad. I feel like they didn't consider how I would feel and still aren't bothered.


----------



## typemismatch

Yes. My parent were older than normal. My siblings were/are (still are actually) 10 years older than me. I never really felt part of my family. But heyho.


----------



## shelbster18

My mom is like 54 and my dad is 56 I think.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

My mom was 32 and my dad was 33 when I was born and I was their first. My mom is now 58 and my dad is 59. Does that count as older parents?


----------



## AmandaMarie87

gusstaf said:


> My dad is 61 and my mom is 57, so I suppose they might be considered 'older parents.' But that is actually pretty normal among my friends. A lot of the moms are professionals and decided to wait until they were established in their careers before having kids. And that's probably what I'll do as well.


That sounds smart. That's what I intend to do as well.


----------



## The Misery Chick

My mother is fifty-nine, my father sixty-five. They were thirty-eight and forty-five, respectively, when I was born.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm the youngest in my family but my mom will be 60 this year & my dad 70


----------



## Charmander

My mom is 55 and my dad's 57. I think they look quite young for their age anyway.


----------



## hiisasha

*Reply*

Im 12 years old and my mom had me at 42 and my dad was 56.
My dad is now 69 years old. And my mom is 54. 
I've always been afraid of my parents death.
I have one sibling who is almost 22 years old
She doesn't live with us anymore.
My dad is in very good health for his age.
Except he has a heart condition that he's had all his life.
My mom has gray hair already, and survived breast cancer.
Shes kind of a "speedy driver" so my dad and I are
Always worried that she will get in a car crash.
I hate having parents that are so old.
Because I know that when I have my family,
They probably won't be around. 
But, I have a great relationship with them.
I honestly don't know what I would do without them.


----------



## AllToAll

No. My parents are both 47 and my step-father is 39.


----------



## BKLD

My dad is 62, my mom is 56. I'm 19, and the youngest in my family is 13.


----------



## monotonous

hmmm interesting


----------



## cosmicslop

Nah. They were in their early 30s. I think that's a nice age for shooting out babies.


----------



## Daisy164

Hi

I am 36, my dad was 55 and my mum was 37 when I was born. My parents are now 91 and 74. I have a 69 year old sister and two brothers aged 64 and 55 from my dads first marriage. I have nieces and nephews older than me and cousins old enough to be my grandparents!

My whole life I have lived in fear of my dad dying, every time I leave him I tell him I love him incase it's the last time I see him. I've got used to people being shocked at my dad's age and I am truely grateful to have had him and to still have him now.

Things have got tricky over the last few years. My mum has a child from her first marriage and they, along with 2 of my dads other children have nothing to do with him due to a series of clashes and stubbornness on both parts which leaves me, the youngest of 5 and my 64 year old brother to look after both parents. My dad isn't in good health now and we nearly last him to severe dehydration and renal failure 3 weeks ago but he is now home and my mum has stepped into her carers role again. It is really taking its toll on my mum as she is not in good health herself (broke her back 12 months ago) and she isn't mentally strong. I have a problem in that several months ago we booked an overseas holiday at Xmas for all of us and all of us apart from my dad think it will be too much for him and the stress and worry is too much for my mum. I have told my dad that we should cancel and he has not taken it well telling me that is was the only thing keeping him going, it will kill him not going, I'm ruining Xmas for my mum etc etc etc. Due to his health problems I am terrified that if he hits a bad spell whilst we are there it will be impossible. My mum is worrying herself stupid about t all. 

I have always been a good daughter and put my parents needs ahead of my own, at times to the detriment of my marriage but it is how I've been programmed. Standing up to my dad and disagreeing with him is completely unnatural to me but as my brother said it is time for the tables to turn and for me to do what is right.

I'm feeling totally alone on this and do not know what to do. My marriage is strained, my husband has been diagnosed with clinical depression, my sister hasn't spoken to me since my dad went into hospital, my mum is a wreak. It's a good job I'm made of strong stuff as apart from extremely confused I am fine, just need some guidance. I am upset about my sister, whom I have always been close to not getting in touch. I understand her not wanting to see my dad but is it right to make me pay for their differences?

Could I ask what you would do? Would you still go on the holiday to keep your dad happy or follow what you and everybody else thinks is right and cancel it. There is also the issue that my dad says if he doesn't go we still should but that goes against my morals, especially as he has paid for it! It is a little more than a holiday and will involve me seeing my best friend and her family and spending a very special festive period together but doing the right thing for my family is obviously more important. Everything apart from the flights can be refunded so there is money there to be lost but again this doesn't matter but is thrown into the equation never the less.

I love my dad and want to make him happy. He doesn't listen to me and has always just done what he wants to do, quite often to my detriment, because "she won't mind". I will do anything he asks me to do because he is my dad. This could possibly be his last holiday and here I am taking it away from him against his wishes but only because I love him and want to look after him but he does not see that.

Sorry I have kind of gone off on one here, can you tell I haven't spoken to anybody and the floodgates have opened.

Any advise on any of these issues would really be appreciated and sorry again for writing so much.

Having older parents has its advantages, they have the wisdom to teach us we'll that younger parents do not have but it comes at a price that you discover what you grow up yourself.

Thanks for reading folks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

nah they're in their mid 50's although all my cousins on my dad side are in their late 20's and 30's.


----------



## One Man Band

*Not as bad as you*

My parents were 38 when they had me and it definitely affected my childhood. I was always jealous of my friends who had younger parents, because they were physical and would play with them while mine simply lacked the energy to do so. I mean my dad always took me fishing, played catch, and threw the football around with me, but we never fooled around or played games together like my friends' parents used to do. When we were 7, their parents were still in their 20's while my parents were in their mid 40's. They never participated in field days and never participated with sports. I remember that when I used to wrestle, my friends would have so much fun wrestling their dads before practice, while I just sat on the bleachers, playing with my headgear. They were always there to cheer me on and film me, but that's where it ended. Even now, my friends are all going to the gym with their dads, who are all in their 30's and early 40's, they're the age my parents were when they had me. It's because of this that I want to be a dad as soon as possible. I want to give to my children what my parents couldn't physically give me.


----------



## starburst93

For me, not personally, but my little sister just turned 12 and my mom is in her mid 50s. So for her its a bit of a gap.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I'm 24 and my parents are in their mid 60s.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

My mom was 32 when she had me. She is now 63.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

My father is 75 and my mother 65.

I have a 40 years old brother.


----------



## JH1983

My Dad was 38 and my Mom was 30 when I was born. Their age never bothered me when I was younger. My Dad had a really good career and my Mom was able to stay at home and raise me. I do worry about their health now that they are older though.


----------



## fcmallari02

I'm 20. mom is 59 and dad is 60. And my siblings are all 30+.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Not really.

My mum is 44. My dad is a few years older, maybe 47. I was the last child of my mum. My dad kept going with his other wife, spouting out two more children whom I've never met. My mum had her first child, my eldest sister, at age 18. My other older sister at 20.

I was surprised when one of my animation classmates mentioned that her mum is in her eighties.


----------



## CharmedOne

My parents were in their 40s when I was born. My brother is 13 years older than I am. Most of my cousins are 10-20 years older. I think my parents were pretty much tired and done with the idea of having children and participating in a child's life by the time they had me. Plus, they were both pretty narcissistic people anyway, so I never really had that close connection with them that I saw other kids have with their parents. 

My brother was born in a different decade and my parents divorced when I was 7. Our childhoods were so vastly different it's as if we were born into two different families. It's not surprising that we have extremely different personalities, different ways of seeing the world, different views on life. My nephews were born when I was young, and I actually feel like I have more in common with them most of the time.


----------



## komorikun

One Man Band said:


> My parents were 38 when they had me and it definitely affected my childhood. I was always jealous of my friends who had younger parents, because they were physical and would play with them while mine simply lacked the energy to do so. I mean my dad always took me fishing, played catch, and threw the football around with me, but we never fooled around or played games together like my friends' parents used to do. When we were 7, their parents were still in their 20's while my parents were in their mid 40's. They never participated in field days and never participated with sports. I remember that when I used to wrestle, my friends would have so much fun wrestling their dads before practice, while I just sat on the bleachers, playing with my headgear. They were always there to cheer me on and film me, but that's where it ended. Even now, my friends are all going to the gym with their dads, who are all in their 30's and early 40's, they're the age my parents were when they had me. It's because of this that I want to be a dad as soon as possible. I want to give to my children what my parents couldn't physically give me.


I never really cared about that sort of stuff. Roughhousing/sports isn't my thing. It might not necessarily be age. It might be your parents personalities.

I'd bet kids of young parents are more likely to be abused since people in their 20s have too much energy and anger going on. And more stresses due to lack of money.


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Both of my parents just turned sixty-five. They were both thirty-nine when I was born (interestingly enough, they're exactly 6 weeks apart in age).


----------



## Bbpuff

My dad is currently 61, and my mom is 49. So my dad was 45 when he had me, and my mom was 33. My father was always in a poor health condition practically my entire life. My two older brothers and I grew up always having to take care of him from a young age. He's hardly mobile now, and mainly relies on a wheel chair, (He lost his leg due to gangrene) And he can hardly use his prosthesis unless he has a wall, or something to lean against to help support him. He also can't go down any slight elevation, and has trouble going down one step like the curb for example without assistance. (He had balance problems even when he had both legs.) 

I'm always paranoid that I'm going to end up losing him in my early 20's... He has many other health conditions on top of that, (Type 1 diabetes, one working donated kidney, a snapped Achilles tendon without having it surgically fixed, and always having to wear a catheter because he can't control his urine) There's been times where he passed out completely due to his sugar going dangerously low, and I really think there's been a handful of times where he could of died if we didn't find him, and call an ambulance. 

I'm really worried about him, and I know being in a situation where you can't do much anymore on your own is really depressing. He has told us he has thoughts about suicide quite often... And that just makes me even more scared that I'll end up losing my father. 

I just want him for at least 10 more years or so... I just want him to see me at least grow up, I don't want to end up spending the majority of my life without my father... My mother lost her dad at 16, and I'm terrified that the same thing might end up happening to me. But I try my best to not think about it, despite all of his conditions he's been doing a bit better than before...


----------



## levon110

I'm 17 and my parents are 64 and 55 my 2 brothers are 18 17 years apart from me. I'm also in a constant worry since my parents have the exact same problems as yours. You be basically said everything I wanted to say. Even how most people fight with their parents and you getting along.


----------



## TuxedoChief

I'm about to turn 20 in December.

My Dad's 68, and my Mum would have been 60.


----------



## Memories of Silence

My parents were about 35 when they had me. My sisters are 15, 13 and 10 years older than me.


----------



## McFly

My mother was 45 and father was 40. Which gave me the benefit of receiving the autistic spectrum :yay lol

They were born in the 1940s and had lots of interesting stories about the living in the 40s, 50s, 60s, 70s and 80s. Such as dressing up to eat at dinner time, or walking to the local Thrifty and buying a bottle of Coke like it was an ice cream. Getting the first TVs and first color TVs, stereo music, etc. The sort of things we take for granted today.


----------



## SilentRobot

I'm 19 and my dad is over 60. My Mum is in her mid 50's.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Elov said:


> My dad is currently 61, and my mom is 49. So my dad was 45 when he had me, and my mom was 33. My father was always in a poor health condition practically my entire life. My two older brothers and I grew up always having to take care of him from a young age. He's hardly mobile now, and mainly relies on a wheel chair, (He lost his leg due to gangrene) And he can hardly use his prosthesis unless he has a wall, or something to lean against to help support him. He also can't go down any slight elevation, and has trouble going down one step like the curb for example without assistance. (He had balance problems even when he had both legs.)
> 
> I'm always paranoid that I'm going to end up losing him in my early 20's... He has many other health conditions on top of that, (Type 1 diabetes, one working donated kidney, a snapped Achilles tendon without having it surgically fixed, and always having to wear a catheter because he can't control his urine) There's been times where he passed out completely due to his sugar going dangerously low, and I really think there's been a handful of times where he could of died if we didn't find him, and call an ambulance.
> 
> I'm really worried about him, and I know being in a situation where you can't do much anymore on your own is really depressing. He has told us he has thoughts about suicide quite often... And that just makes me even more scared that I'll end up losing my father.
> 
> I just want him for at least 10 more years or so... I just want him to see me at least grow up, I don't want to end up spending the majority of my life without my father... My mother lost her dad at 16, and I'm terrified that the same thing might end up happening to me. But I try my best to not think about it, despite all of his conditions he's been doing a bit better than before...


I decided to write my similar situation just because it made me think about it, I actually didn't realize this wasn't the OP so it's only related to your post ha, mainly just wanted to gather my thoughts about it.

My dad had ALS and it was a horrible thing to watch and so hard to care for, he slowly lost all his muscle movement, until he could only move his eyes and mouth. Had to be feed through a stomach tube. Then he was struggling just to breath. Our insurance randomly dropped him so I could no longer get help taking care of him, and I was in the darkness of severe drug addiction. They put him in a place where they medicate you to make it easier for your last days, he didn't want the morphine and tranquilizers but they would just give it to him cause he could no longer talk, I was the only one who had the patience to listen slowly to understand him and had learned to from years of practice. We came to visit him and he was in terrible condition and said he was going to die if we didn't take him home, my mom asked him if he wanted us to stay the night and he said yes, he was very distressed. The nurse came in put some dope in his tube it knocked him out. I told my mom we would come back in the morning, they called in the morning and said he died. He died knowing I was a drug addict, but I still don't know what the right thing to do was. I spent years taking care of him, torn between letting him go, I felt so alone because no one else in my family would help me. But my drug use had escalated to where I felt I had to let him go or I would die trying.


----------



## Bbpuff

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> I decided to write my similar situation just because it made me think about it, I actually didn't realize this wasn't the OP so it's only related to your post ha, mainly just wanted to gather my thoughts about it.
> 
> My dad had ALS and it was a horrible thing to watch and so hard to care for, he slowly lost all his muscle movement, until he could only move his eyes and mouth. Had to be feed through a stomach tube. Then he was struggling just to breath. Our insurance randomly dropped him so I could no longer get help taking care of him, and I was in the darkness of severe drug addiction. They put him in a place where they medicate you to make it easier for your last days, he didn't want the morphine and tranquilizers but they would just give it to him cause he could no longer talk, I was the only one who had the patience to listen slowly to understand him and had learned to from years of practice. We came to visit him and he was in terrible condition and said he was going to die if we didn't take him home, my mom asked him if he wanted us to stay the night and he said yes, he was very distressed. The nurse came in put some dope in his tube it knocked him out. I told my mom we would come back in the morning, they called in the morning and said he died. He died knowing I was a drug addict, but I still don't know what the right thing to do was. I spent years taking care of him, torn between letting him go, I felt so alone because no one else in my family would help me. But my drug use had escalated to where I felt I had to let him go or I would die trying.


Wow I forgot that I wrote this post. I'm sorry your dad died. You shouldn't beat yourself up about it you were there for him and took the patience to listen. In the grand scheme of things your addiction is only a small part of you. You need to separate the person from the addiction.

Regarding my post my dad didn't even make it to my early 20's and ended up dying a week after I turned 18. I guess I knew it would happen all along considering that i wrote this post and yet I still continued to be a crappy daughter even at the very end.


----------



## megalodon

I dknt rememver my parebts age whkch is orettu patheyic. Lnce when i was gettkng a jlb theu needed my parents informayiln about sge and shut and i sajd well i csnt sau right niw lett me checkvln my phons hahahah. Patheyoc kndeef
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid

my parents are in their 60's. They should've thought twice before bringing a child into this world. I'm pretty sure they secretly regret having me and my bro.


----------



## Charmander

My dad had just turned 39 and my mom was 38. It kinda sucks when you don't have siblings because I won't have as much time with my parents as a lot of other people will, and I don't have any other close relationships to fall back on should anything happen to them. They weren't really planning to have a baby but they were happy to have me. 

My dad's younger brother (then aged 48.) had a son a couple of years ago with his wife ( aged 38.), and he came round to it but initially his reaction was really childish. People should just be careful if they don't want children, no matter how old or young they are.

Just noticed I already replied to this a couple of years ago. Oh well.


----------



## Cletis

My dad was 41 and my mother was 37 when I was born. I'm their only child.


----------



## Fangirl96

My mom was 38 and my dad was 53 when they had me. Sometimes it's cool to have had parents who existed way back in the day. But the cons definitely outweighs the pros. As a kid, and from a small school, i was always embaressed to have the oldest parents in my class. Maybe even school.
My dad died when he was barely 70 a few years ago. Very healthy and youthful in general. Hardly a grey hair or wrinkle ffs. But then bam, gone. I live in constant fear of losing my mom. Her health has always been bad, but she's nearing 60...that's when i feel like small problems become big problems. That's the age when you're suppose to have little grandchildren running around. I'm not even 20 yet, and i don't feel anywhere near ready to have kids. She f***ing loves kids and wants grandkids so badly. I feel stressed. Stressed to make my own family asap so i'm not alone in the world when they day comes. And as an only child, it's MY responsibilty. EVERYTHING will be my responsibilty. It's f***ing overwhelming. It makes me wanna jump off a cliff so i don't have to deal with it.

So seriously, if you can avoid it...don't wait with having children until you're old. It will probably f*** your kids up.


----------

